# Green Cheeked Conure



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2008)

Went to the pet store today to pick up a heat lamp for my dragons arriving this arvo, and a green cheeked conure jumped out of its cage.. I picked it up and it ran up my arm and spent the rest of my visit there on my shoulder nibbling my hair/collar etc.. I absolutely fell in love and might like to purchase one own the track.. 

I would like to know a few things about their care in captivity. Does anybody have any? He seemed really affectionate.


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 18, 2008)

What doe's it look like..............Better yet what the hell is it? lol


EDIT* Beaut bird!...you need to buy one!:lol:


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 18, 2008)

They are goreous birds, I dont have any as yet.... Ive only got budgies, cockateils, ringnecks, plumheads, rosa bourkes, peachfaces and red rumps, have been meaning to get more but keep spending my money on reptiles etc lol


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 18, 2008)

lol
they're cute
[video=youtube;cbrurxBsB28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbrurxBsB28[/video]

[video=youtube;cQiqzc0ORQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQiqzc0ORQ4[/video]


----------



## miss2 (Sep 18, 2008)

i have one as well as a sun conure, awesome littl epets can get a bit annoying after time though in the way of if u wanted 5 minutes peace when u get home..... not gonna happen lol mine used to chase the dog, now he rides on her back lol


----------



## xander (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a green cheek conure. She is very smart and is quiet most of the time. They MUST have a area to snuggle in to sleep, such as those bird beds, and love toys. They do best alone in my experience, and are well recommended.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

they are gutzs  very easy to get eating roudy bush pellets


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

they are one of the quietest conures and also one of the most affectionate(second to the Nanday - personal oppinion), they are loving and super smoochy. If you want to buy one go to a breeder as pet shops make huge mare ups on birds. They are awsome birds.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> they are gutzs  very easy to get eating roudy bush pellets


 

I dont understand people feeding their birds pellets?, fresh fruit and veg with seed is the best diet for them its like feeding kids Maccas everyday!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I dont understand people feeding their birds pellets?, fresh fruit and veg with seed is the best diet for them its like feeding kids Maccas everyday!




lol im confused do you mean feeding seed is like maccas everyday because yes you are right it is. rather pellets and fresh fruit and vegies is much much better for them.


----------



## PigFeet (Sep 18, 2008)

very smart birds which make great pets if you spend alot of time with them. im in the process of handraising five of the little fellas at the moment if anyones after any they will be for sale.
cheers
chris


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> lol im confused do you mean feeding seed is like maccas everyday because yes you are right it is. rather pellets and fresh fruit and vegies is much much better for them.


 
I mean pellets are like maccas, people think that once they start their parrot on pellets thats all they need, seed - fruit and veg and some egg and bicky(every now and then) is a perfect diest for any parrot. I even give mine a meal worm or 2 every now and then they key is variety and making it a task for them - I hied food for them in their toys and hang fruit from the roof of their cage to make them work for it and they love it.

Any of the conure family is a good choice


----------



## xander (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I dont understand people feeding their birds pellets?, fresh fruit and veg with seed is the best diet for them its like feeding kids Maccas everyday!



Seed is very deficent in most vitamins, and is considered by top avian vets to be a poor diet choice. Pellets are best as you know they are getting the correct balance of vitamins and minerals. With South American species, like conures I would give them sunflower seeds and nuts, as these are found native in South America and they can cope with the high fat content.Seed for Aust birds is just too high in fat, and is just nutritionally useless.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

xander said:


> Seed is very deficent in most vitamins, and is considered by top avian vets to be a poor diet choice. Pellets are best as you know they are getting the correct balance of vitamins and minerals. With South American species, like conures I would give them sunflower seeds and nuts, as these are found native in South America and they can cope with the high fat content.Seed for Aust birds is just too high in fat, and is just nutritionally useless.


 
Fresh produce always exceeds things we make and think are good for animals - pellets are a lazy way out as fresh fruit and veg along with other things is a propper diet


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I mean pellets are like maccas, people think that once they start their parrot on pellets thats all they need, seed - fruit and veg and some egg and bicky(every now and then) is a perfect diest for any parrot. I even give mine a meal worm or 2 every now and then they key is variety and making it a task for them - I hied food for them in their toys and hang fruit from the roof of their cage to make them work for it and they love it.
> 
> Any of the conure family is a good choice



a good pellet such as roudy bush served with fresh vegies and fruit depending on species is all they need there is no need to feed high fat seed, even with seed and fruit and vegies you still see birds with fatty livers i have treated many. granted the sunflower seed is the main culprit but birds love their lollies and wont eat their vegetable if they fill up on lollies and seed is the lolly.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Fresh produce always exceeds things we make and think are good for animals - pellets are a lazy way out as fresh fruit and veg along with other things is a propper diet




that statement has been proven wrong in so many scientifically formulated animal foods


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> a good pellet such as roudy bush served with fresh vegies and fruit depending on species is all they need there is no need to feed high fat seed, even with seed and fruit and vegies you still see birds with fatty livers i have treated many. granted the sunflower seed is the main culprit but birds love their lollies and wont eat their vegetable if they fill up on lollies and seed is the lolly.


 

funny because my birds would pick things like a grape or hard boiled egg over seed! so your saying you have to suppliment a diet because they cant get what they need out of fresh produce? wow how do they survive in the wild?

Im not trying to say that pellets are not good or they dont have a place in a parrots diet all im saying is ita abase not a staple - I have seen people who were told to feed their parrot pellets and that all they feed it! they need variety and a mixture of foods

formulated diets, though well balanced, do not provide the variety and stimulation that many pet birds crave in their diets (after all, eating the same thing day after would be boring for anyone). Therefore, pellets can be considered the "base" of the birds diet, comprising 50-60 percent of what the bird eats.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> funny because my birds would pick things like a grape or hard boiled egg over seed! so your saying you have to suppliment a diet because they cant get what they need out of fresh produce? wow how do they survive in the wild?




simple fact is nothign you give your birds will compare to waht they get in the wild. secondly i am sick of the stupid but in the wild argument.. they are not in the wild and in the wild often the food isnt as good as what we can supply. jeese i'm going to adopt a homeless child and feed it rubbish and rats because thats what it ate in the wild.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

Im not trying to say that pellets are not good or they dont have a place in a parrots diet all im saying is ita abase not a staple - I have seen people who were told to feed their parrot pellets and that all they feed it! they need variety and a mixture of foods

formulated diets, though well balanced, do not provide the variety and stimulation that many pet birds crave in their diets (after all, eating the same thing day after would be boring for anyone). Therefore, pellets can be considered the "base" of the birds diet, comprising 50-60 percent of what the bird eats


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2008)

OK OK don't argue guys. The only thing I remember from my bird nutrition lectures was the following (as it was repeated over and over and over).

SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS. SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS. SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS ...etc. He meant as a sole diet but boy he didn't let us forget it. He said seed can be incorporated but fresh fruit/veg and parrot pellets are a perfect diet.

There is an amazing amount of science involved in making a pelleted diet bundy, it is really very very good for animals. Better so, in many cases, than pure fresh produce.

EDIT: forgot to mention we're buying him tomorrow.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

PhilK said:


> OK OK don't argue guys. The only thing I remember from my bird nutrition lectures was the following (as it was repeated over and over and over).
> 
> SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS. SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS. SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS ...etc. He meant as a sole diet but boy he didn't let us forget it. He said seed can be incorporated but fresh fruit/veg and parrot pellets are a perfect diet.
> 
> ...



lol you wont remember it unless it is repeated three times phil.


----------



## theplantguys (Sep 18, 2008)

congrats pm the green cheek, they are great little birds and full of personality plus! we have 5 of them and they never stop amusing me. they are very demanding on time but so worth it, they are super sneaky but we have one that has worked out how to open a 2 latch door, my galah has not done that yet and he is pretty switched with things. have fun with him/her.

and not to get too involved with the whole seed, pellet, fresh thing .... too much anyhow, but as mentioned pellets have come a very long way in the last 15 years, roudybush for example is an excellent food source and in JMO a far better food souce than seed and fresh, also as mentioned "seed is bad", mind you too much fresh is not so hot either, as some fresh doesnt have the right mix of vitimans required either, you dont see budgies in the wild eating carrot and celery all day, they pick seeds, bugs etc etc, ssssooooo prepaired foods like roudybush have been developed since about 1981, i think, to be a great all round processed and clean consistant food source, people like "brisbane bird vets" (who is very well respected in bird and vet circles in general) would not sell and reccomend it, for example if it was no good, and i say this comming from not a crazy bird breeder (not saying bird breeders are crazy mind you  ) but a vet nurse of 10 years (and my wife for 9 years) and a bird keeper and pet shop owner as well. 
so yes plenty of people feed seeds only, mostly due to poor knowledge, some do seeds and fresh, and some do good quality pellets also. 
out of intrest when feeding roudybush (as this brand was mentined) there is no need to use grit or cuttlebones or other additives as you need to add to seed and fresh diet as the pellets already have these covered into their consistant balanced formulas, pretty neat right? (dont beleive check the roudybush web page for more information)

anyhow good luck withthe new family member 
cheers
chris


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 19, 2008)

I did heaps of research ages ago on conures and the green-cheek and nanday looked like good choices. Unfortunately I haven't got any as I only have a certain amount of space and decided to go with native birds. If I end up with enough room one day I will definately look into breeding some of the quieter conures.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 19, 2008)

you know what as no one is actually listning to what I said an instead just want to push the bad seed fact I will shut up!! I will how ever say that my birds are nutitionally balanced and have a wide variety of what they eat(yes pellets included, but not the stape just part of the mix) 
So are you all saying that you only need to feed pellets? and thats all you feed you bird? if not then you bloody well agreeing with me!!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 19, 2008)

PhilK said:


> OK OK don't argue guys. The only thing I remember from my bird nutrition lectures was the following (as it was repeated over and over and over).
> 
> SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS. SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS. SEED IS BAD FOR BIRDS ...etc. He meant as a sole diet but boy he didn't let us forget it. He said seed can be incorporated but fresh fruit/veg and parrot pellets are a perfect diet.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations with your new member, you wont be dissapointed they are awsome birds and you will have heaps of fun with him - look froward to seeing some pics of him


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> you know what as no one is actually listning to what I said an instead just want to push the bad seed fact I will shut up!! I will how ever say that my birds are nutitionally balanced and have a wide variety of what they eat(yes pellets included, but not the stape just part of the mix)
> So are you all saying that you only need to feed pellets? and thats all you feed you bird? if not then you bloody well agreeing with me!!!




i understood your argument. but mine was alot simpler, as i do think roudy bush pellets can be used as a staple diet, and if it came down to it a bird on just roudy bush pellets would be much better then a bird just on seed. , but yes it is great that you give your birds so much variety, but the majority of people out their do not. i deal with bird owners at work, and it would be a huge step just for me to be able to convert them onto roudy bush pellets.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2008)

Where can I find these roudy bush pellets? And can anybody give me a parrot diet recommendation?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 19, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> i understood your argument. but mine was alot simpler, as i do think roudy bush pellets can be used as a staple diet, and if it came down to it a bird on just roudy bush pellets would be much better then a bird just on seed. , but yes it is great that you give your birds so much variety, but the majority of people out their do not. i deal with bird owners at work, and it would be a huge step just for me to be able to convert them onto roudy bush pellets.


 
Its not just about converting them it is also about getting the bird to eat it!, alot of people dont know how to look after animals, I mean I have a friend who got a lorikeet and was feeding it just seed(ohh my god big no no) and she could not understand that they have special diet requirements. I understand you saying that just seed is bad(as it is) and that a full pellet diet would be better for a bird than just seed but for me personally I like to know that my birds have more - they never know where their treats will turn up which gets them to forrage around their cage(one of their fav is hard boiled egg yolk - and they seem to find it quicker than anything else ). It is aggrivating because people get bird and think they are easy but infact they are a very hard animal to keep really healthy and stimulated.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Where can I find these roudy bush pellets? And can anybody give me a parrot diet recommendation?



any pet store that sells lots of birds should have them. they come in different sizes. i cant remember if they stock any of the pellets for when bob comes on tuesdays at the animal hospital they very well, might.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 19, 2008)

PhilK said:


> EDIT: forgot to mention we're buying him tomorrow.


picsorban


----------



## nightowl (Sep 19, 2008)

congrats on getting a greencheek  we breed them and sun conures here.... GC's are probably the quieter out of the conures so you're lucky lol


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry double posted..


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 19, 2008)

Green cheeks are awesome!!! Although I am a little bias. Foodwise, fresh fruits and vegies are a must..as far as pellets versus seed goes, I would say either as long as the seed is a premium bird seed. Mine gets 3 different types of pellets plus the premium seed mix and fresh fruits and vegies. Avoid milk products as birds are lactose intolerant, chocolate, avocado, onion, apple seed, rhubarb and onion as they are VERY BAD for your birds...little bits of cheese occasionally is ok though. The reason mine are not on a full pelleted diet is that there hasnt been much long term research on pellets to know whatther they are good in the long run so thats why i have a bit of both. 

I use tropican premium seed mix (small parrot), vetafarm pellets (the south american blend is good for conures), roudybush pellets and kaytees exact rainbow pellets. Fruit and veg is easy, just grapes (seedless), apple, strawberries, snow peas, peas, corn, celery, mulberries, rockmelon, water melon, and so on...they also love cooked rice too. 

Green cheeks are known as the "quiet conure". They can be loud but they are not nearly as noisy as their Aratinga cousins like sun conures and jendays. They are very cute and playful and love scratches, some are known to lie on their backs. They will use up all the space in their cage by climbing around it and are very agile and clownish. When on your shoulder you need not worry about them falling off as they have very good balance and adjust to how you walk. Mine particularly loves ripping up paper and running over to snuggle for a scratch. A big cage is better for them but just make sure the bar spacing isnt too wide so they cant stick their head through it and get it stuck. They're just awesome birds so you have done well there.


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 19, 2008)

I have pics of my girl on here, I think it's on page 2 of the other animals section under pics of my birds or something?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2008)

Well we got him. He's just so full of energy and so playful. Going back to the pet store later to get some toys for him, so he doesn't die of boredom. At the moment there's only a sprig of millet in there and he has some small parrot mix. Will keep looking for parrot pellets, though my two stores don't seem to have it.. Also will give him fruit/veg. 

Anyway here are the photos:


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 19, 2008)

He is adorable, congratulations!! what a little spunk. You will have lots of fun with him. People may disagree, but just make sure you share feeding and play time so he does not attach to just one of you as a protective conure is a fomidable creature  (my husband has learned that one the hard way hahah)


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww what a cutie!!!!! GCC are so awesome!!! What pet shops do you go too? What cage is that? I have the 604 like that, might have the same, maybe? We have lots of parrot toys at work. The best way to pick a toy is to take the bird with you and let it pick for itself. I have many a time spent X amount of dollars on toys that my birds wont go near but then when i take them in they'll pick the ugly cheap ones, as long as they like it...otherwise bits of paper and straws work. Does he have a name?


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and ditto too the letting other people play...overly bonded birds arent a good look...I palm mine off to anyone who will hold them to make sure they dont become possessive and aggressive. I let kids hold my girl at work, she's so sweet.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2008)

Will make sure that I share him around. Thanks for the advice. Will still have to find parrot pellets...

His name is Archie.

My pet store (true to form) only fed him seeds.. Does anybody know how I can wean him off seeds onto fruit and veg, as he didn't really give them a second glance.


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 19, 2008)

Conures are bit like monkey see monkey do, so if you eat something, they usually want it, if you dont like fruit and vegies then just pretend to eat it, also let him be out with you while you are cutting it up. The might want to try it as they go. Corn, apple and grapes are my girls favourite. It may take a bit of time as he probably doesnt see them as food. Maybe stick some seeds in the fruit too. I would try switching him to a premium seed mix. Try get rid of the sunflower seeds cos you can use them as bribery and stick them in the fruit (sunflower seeds are high in fat). I use sunflower kernals to teach mine tricks. It's like chocolate to them lol. But yeah, just give it a bit of time, he'll catch on. Archie is such a cutie.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 19, 2008)

ditto to what courtz said about giving him something you're eating to get him on to fruit and veg. If you want to feed pellets you can make a damp mix of seed and pellets (50/50 mix) and roll it into a ball. Let it dry and give to him. As the weeks go on just reduce the amount of seed in the mix.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 19, 2008)

if u r looking for a super friendly birdie i recommend the quaker parrot as well, these little guys are amazing!!!
they are expensive though anywhere from $500 plus for a hand reared one and once again maybe look into getting a male


----------



## miss2 (Sep 19, 2008)

opp i just read that u got one 
congrats 
i still love quakers also though lol


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 19, 2008)

Quakers are excellent talkers. Can be a bit agressive towards other birds but that's pretty much the only downfall with them...oh and they can get a little noisy but if you don't let them become overly bonded (they can get nasty when bonded) quakers make awesome pets too. It was between a quaker and an alexandrine for my first bought bird (had lots of birds but never bought by me), got the alex but quakers are such characters too. Green cheeks were always going to be my second bird.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 19, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Where can I find these roudy bush pellets? And can anybody give me a parrot diet recommendation?



Vetafarm pellets are good to


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 19, 2008)

miss2 said:


> if u r looking for a super friendly birdie i recommend the quaker parrot as well, these little guys are amazing!!!
> they are expensive though anywhere from $500 plus for a hand reared one and once again maybe look into getting a male


 
They are amazing birds with the most unique noise, I had a blue quaker and she was the most delightful little princess, you can get a green(their natural colour) for around 200 - 250 and a blue for around 500-600 (once again pet shops will slug you more so go direct to the breeder). I would love to see a latino in the flesh one day but they are still a bit pricy hahah.

I find that all the conures that we have want to eat what ever we are eating so (as has already been said) try eating some fruit of veg and let him sit on your shoulder and see what happens, I also ound that if you make it a challenge for them(putting it in one of the treat toy hangers) they will be inclined to sus it out and have a nibble! good luck converting him :lol:


I have had a fair few birds and my all time fav is the Australian Plumheaded parrot - talk about loving, fun, and full of character these birds are awsome(but then again so is every other bird)


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2008)

I bought him 'Exact' rainbow parrot/conure food. Following the instructions on the back to wean him onto that instead of pure seed diet. Thanks for the tips on how to get him onto fresh fruit/veges - I will make sure I try that. You guys have been a great help, but I'm sure I'll have even more questions to ask you soon.

He is super friendly and went to choose his own toys at the pet store - dad is in LOVE with him (which is good because he is getting sick of my zoo constantly growing).

I heard they quite like water? Do these guys lean to talk at all?

I got him for $250 and he is 8 weeks old, hand reared.. Is that a rip off or OK?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 19, 2008)

PhilK said:


> I bought him 'Exact' rainbow parrot/conure food. Following the instructions on the back to wean him onto that instead of pure seed diet. Thanks for the tips on how to get him onto fresh fruit/veges - I will make sure I try that. You guys have been a great help, but I'm sure I'll have even more questions to ask you soon.
> 
> He is super friendly and went to choose his own toys at the pet store - dad is in LOVE with him (which is good because he is getting sick of my zoo constantly growing).
> 
> ...


 

Not at all for a pet shop thats not a bad price(you could have gotten cheaper from a breeder, but he seems like a little darling!!) They love water - bath time is so fun, my sunnie takes me for a bath too. Im not sure on the talking part but I know sunnies and Nandays are more mimickers than talkers but they will talk if you put the time in to them.
Also it is good to get in the habit of NO-NO time - which is when they are bad they go in their cage for a minute, as all conures are highly strung and can often take the dominant position which is bad news for you haha. With smart birds comes heaps of fun and challenges :lol:


----------



## Camo (Sep 19, 2008)

nightowl said:


> Vetafarm pellets are good to


They are the best IMO. I use the maintenance one and the breeders pellets for my larger parrots.

I have always only used pellets as a base diet for my parrots and have had no problems with not providing them enough nutrition from them. I also provide fresh fruit and vege. There is alot of waste with seed but with pellets there is none. In some cases my birds will pick the pellet out over the seed. 

They have been made to have all the essential vitamins and minerals that a bird needs for a main diet and feeding my birds certainly dont stop mine from breeding. Actually my eckies just went down the other day.

I am expecting my conures and quakers to do the same when it warms up a bit more.

You are right about the nandays bundy in being the best out of the conures. IMO they are the best as well. My adult pair althought wild will happily let you pat them through the aviary.

Cameron


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 19, 2008)

A lot of birds love water. Just give it a go and see how he likes it. My lorikeets go swimming in a big water bowl every couple of days. My galahs love to be misted or bathe themselves in the spray of the shower. The galahs are going to get a perch that sucks on to the shower wall so they have somewhere to hold onto as they are not as graceful as lories or conures.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2008)

Just made him a little swing, which he enjoys. Trying to work out how to get maximum use of all the space in his cage.

Can you guys post photos of your cages to see what kind of decore you use?

At the moment he is just picking his seeds out from around the new food.. Hmmm


----------



## Camo (Sep 20, 2008)

All i use for decor mate. Is either natural perches or dowel perches. I find natural to be better for thier feet and posture. As for toys an things like that i dont tend to have many in my breeding avairies but any bird toy would be ok. They usually get hours of fun from the toys where you can lock treats in them and let the bird try and get the treat out. This is what i do sometimes.

Cameron


----------



## theplantguys (Sep 20, 2008)

nightowl said:


> Vetafarm pellets are good to



yes they are, as for where to get, if your around brisbane, we have them, aspley pet centre, 1297 gympie road aspley, just near the robinson road lights, 38628852, we have roudybush, vetafarm and passwells - all pellets and crumbles and sizes of bags. and a hand taime blue quakers and green checks as well for a shameless plug 

cheers
chris


----------



## froglet (Sep 20, 2008)

Condrats on your new addition.
This is one of the green cheeks that one of my work mates is handrearing at the moment.
They are great little birds


----------



## xander (Sep 20, 2008)

theplantguys said:


> yes they are, as for where to get, if your around brisbane, we have them, aspley pet centre, 1297 gympie road aspley, just near the robinson road lights, 38628852, we have roudybush, vetafarm and passwells - all pellets and crumbles and sizes of bags. and a hand taime blue quakers and green checks as well for a shameless plug
> 
> cheers
> chris



How much for the quaker??????


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2008)

He is absolutely great an a HUGE hit with everyone. I bought him a bird toy, which he doesn't look at (even though he liked it in the store).. However he did decide to play with a toothpick for half an hour.. Hmmm..

He is still picking his seeds out from his pelleted food, and isn't interested at all in fresh fruit/veges. Starting to worry. When we had him out, I broke up a little pellet (these ones I have are quite colourful) and he picked up the bits.. It looked like he was trying to husk it though, so it just cracked into smaller and smaller bits. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 21, 2008)

Have patience and persevere. I got a galah from pure seed to pellets and fruit and vege. It took a little while (a few weeks) but got there eventually. He'd eaten a seed-only diet all his life before - fortunately he was only 18 months old so it wasn't too tough a habit to break.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 21, 2008)

This guy is only 8 weeks old so it shouldn't be too bad to get him going. 

This morning I put him on the kitchen bench as I diced up carrot, apple, celery, cucumber, passionfruit etc and he was happy to try bits. Liked carrot and apple, but wasn't a huge fan of the other stuff. I combined it into a yummy salad and put a teaspoon or so of his seed mix in as well... He's getting through it nicely and starting to work out that apple doesn't need husking!

The pellets are in a different bowl and he isn't keen.. Maybe I'll combine the pellets and fruit tomorrow??

Just wanted to say thank you VERY much for all your help guys!!


----------



## ambah (Sep 21, 2008)

I also use vetafarm pellets for my eclectus  he loves 'em


----------



## butters (Sep 21, 2008)

As you are in Brisbane Phil ...Pet City at Mt Gravatt stocks Roudybush. I am sure there are others that do as well.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheers mate. I ended up getting 'Exact' rainbow pellets from PetStock in Taringa. They seem to be doing the trick. They also stock Passwell's there.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a little update on Archie.
He has moved onto fresh fruit really well - loves apple and carrot, but isn't so fond of other stuff.. We'll get him there though. He eats his pelleted diet like a champ and is a great little mate to have around.

My only problem is he is starting to get bitey with me. He's mostly OK then every now and again he sorta snaps and makes funny little monkey noises and goes for your fingers as hard as he can.

How do we stop him biting?


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning little bird phil, is it the same one that ran up your arm in the shop ?
Nice to know theres some people on here that know their stuff on them too, hope they wont mind me asking for advice oneday


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 25, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Stunning little bird phil, is it the same one that ran up your arm in the shop ?
> Nice to know theres some people on here that know their stuff on them too, hope they wont mind me asking for advice oneday


 

Im pretty sure you would not need anyones advice


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 25, 2008)

PhilK said:


> My only problem is he is starting to get bitey with me. He's mostly OK then every now and again he sorta snaps and makes funny little monkey noises and goes for your fingers as hard as he can.
> 
> How do we stop him biting?


Ah haha...the joys of a teenage baby bird learning it's limits.  I have no advice (we never mastered it...just kinda put up with it). But good luck!


----------



## Camo (Sep 25, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Just a little update on Archie.
> He has moved onto fresh fruit really well - loves apple and carrot, but isn't so fond of other stuff.. We'll get him there though. He eats his pelleted diet like a champ and is a great little mate to have around.
> 
> My only problem is he is starting to get bitey with me. He's mostly OK then every now and again he sorta snaps and makes funny little monkey noises and goes for your fingers as hard as he can.
> ...


You want to have a female eckie. They are ok until they are about 2yrs old then BAM lets be savage they say.

As for the biting saga. I found that with my birds my girlfriend tends to spoil them a bit more than me so they tend to get a likeing to her. Then when i go to get them they must think in thier head hey this man wont give us fruit and nuts all the time so they bite me. It is a spoiling thing IMO.

Cameron


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 25, 2008)

Camo said:


> You want to have a female eckie. They are ok until they are about 2yrs old then BAM lets be savage they say.
> 
> As for the biting saga. I found that with my birds my girlfriend tends to spoil them a bit more than me so they tend to get a likeing to her. Then when i go to get them they must think in thier head hey this man wont give us fruit and nuts all the time so they bite me. It is a spoiling thing IMO.
> 
> Cameron


 
It is a spoiling thing, that is why not just one person should feed a bird. Eckies are about the only bird I have a healthy fear of as nearly all the ones I have had contact with are all smoochy till they get on you and then wack the bageebers out of your fingers:evil:, they are such pretty birds and have a really wild personality but they are a look but dont touch bird for me:lolunless I know the particular bird). I think Black Cockatoos are the most amazing and loving birds I have ever met.


----------



## venus (Sep 25, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Just a little update on Archie.
> He has moved onto fresh fruit really well - loves apple and carrot, but isn't so fond of other stuff.. We'll get him there though. He eats his pelleted diet like a champ and is a great little mate to have around.
> 
> My only problem is he is starting to get bitey with me. He's mostly OK then every now and again he sorta snaps and makes funny little monkey noises and goes for your fingers as hard as he can.
> ...




Do a google search on "Green Cheek Conure Biting" and it will come up with some forums.
Aussie Bird Forums are good to join.

They (the Green cheeks) usually go through a nippy stage. 
No more on your shoulder until he learns that biting is not on. 

Make sure he is lower than you, they can become very dominant and you need to get on top of it now. 
Try to not react to the bite (I know they hurt, my hands had holes in them from my girl:shock, and put him on the floor when he does it, or back in his cage and leave the room for 5 mins.

He may be testing his boundaries, or he could be over tired. My girl bit when she wanted back in the cage as well. 

Make sure he gets a good 12 hours sleep per night (cover his cage), put a shallow bowl in the cage for a daily bath, and give plenty of toys to relieve boredom. Natural branches, gumnuts, plain paper for shredding, hide treats in paper bags (foraging) etc.

If hes just being "beaky", they like to explore and you can distract with an appropriate toy.

Is he able to fly?

I ended up clipping my girls wings, and only using a perch for her to step up onto, as she was a real skin shredder. She is still a grumpy little cow, but she has her moments.

Dont overstimulate them either, make sure you give them quiet time in their cage to unwind.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for the awesome replies. As it stands we have a cardboard box he goes into that he HATES. So whenever he goes crazy bananas we give him a stern 'NO' and put him in the box for a few minutes.

I do find that we probably have him out of the cage for prolonged periods.. By the time he goes back he heads straight for the food and eats and eats..

He is getting a good 12 hours of sleep at night times, although he doesn't have a bathing dish thing. He has a few little toys (including a rubber ball with apple inside it that occupies him for a while).

His wings are clipped, and the way he tries to make a break occasionally from my shoulder, I think I will keep them clipped.


----------



## Colletts (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a GCC too, a little girl (so i was told). I read a lot about young birds going through the bitting stage and i believe this mostly occurs with hand raised birds. Most people when 'hand raising' or 'hand taming' birds they often grab the bird, holding it and restricting it's movement because it apparently 'gets the bird accustomed to being handled'. This is very frightening for a little bird and it's natural reaction is to bite back, and when he does the human puts him down because it hurts. So the bird learns that when he gets picked up or a hand is near him, if he bites it the hand will go away. It's even more common in pet shop birds because they are poked and prodded and forced on peoples fingers everyday. This causes them to become stressed and to loose trust in humans. Hand raised birds can be more confident around people too, so they think they are equal to you and are not afraid to bite back, similar to poddy calves and foals- most turn out to be little *****s!!

I got my girl just before she fledged and i never once grabbed her or forced her on my finger. I let her come to me, and she has never ever gone through this 'biting' stage that everyone talks about. She learnt to trust me in her own time, not in my time. Once or twice she's tested me and like others have said i've put her away for time out. Maybe i was just lucky with my girl, i don't know.

I feed Kel dry mix which includes 60% pellets, 20% budgie seed (no sunflower) and 20% mixed nuts. She gets a tablespoon every 2-3 days to make sure she eats everything and doens't just pick out the good stuff. And she also gets fruit and veg everyday, hung on a stainless steel rod (bought from pet shop) to make her work for it. As others have mentioned, gum nuts, barky branches, paper and toys keeps her happy.

I've taught Kel to poo on comand. I was sick of washing my white gown and changing my work shirt twice in the morning before i left!! It was pretty easy and saves a lot of cleaning up. All i did was before i got her out in the morning, i'd make sure i waited til she did one. If this did't work i'd tease her by letting her jump on my finger but then put her back on her branch and just look at her, repeating 'do a poo'. As SOON as she did one i'd make a big fuss, give her scratches and out we'd go to cut up her breaky. I've got her to the stage now where if i'm sitting on the pc and i'm too lazy to take her to her cage, i pop her over the bin and say the word and off she goes. If you are to do this though, be reasonable when it comes to time frames. You can't expect her to go every 3 mins just coz you want to avoid an accident. I give it about 10-15 mins, and that way you're not making her strain her bowls. Often i've told my visitors that she poos on command and they don't believe me til i show them! They think its great!

Another pointer too is to ignore your bird if he starts to squark for attention. If you go running to him when he's being loud, he will realize this is how to call you over. It's a very very hard habit to break birds out of so it's best just to let him know from the start that this behaviour isn't wanted and it gets him nowhere.

My two cents (or more!!) 

Oh, a piccie of my little Kel too....


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 26, 2008)

Colletts said:


> I have a GCC too, a little girl (so i was told). I read a lot about young birds going through the bitting stage and i believe this mostly occurs with hand raised birds. Most people when 'hand raising' or 'hand taming' birds they often grab the bird, holding it and restricting it's movement because it apparently 'gets the bird accustomed to being handled'. This is very frightening for a little bird and it's natural reaction is to bite back, and when he does the human puts him down because it hurts. So the bird learns that when he gets picked up or a hand is near him, if he bites it the hand will go away. It's even more common in pet shop birds because they are poked and prodded and forced on peoples fingers everyday. This causes them to become stressed and to loose trust in humans. Hand raised birds can be more confident around people too, so they think they are equal to you and are not afraid to bite back, similar to poddy calves and foals- most turn out to be little *****s!!
> 
> I got my girl just before she fledged and i never once grabbed her or forced her on my finger. I let her come to me, and she has never ever gone through this 'biting' stage that everyone talks about. She learnt to trust me in her own time, not in my time. Once or twice she's tested me and like others have said i've put her away for time out. Maybe i was just lucky with my girl, i don't know.
> 
> ...


 
If it had been DNA sex you would have a certificat to prove it so I would say that they didnt know the sex when they sold it to you. When getting a bird and they tell you the sex ask for proof or its hogwash. I H/R sun conures and Nanday conures and I can tell you that it has nothing to do with being rough(all thought being harmful to the bird will cause it to bit), the sunny babies seem to always bite more than the nanday and all are different - some babies will never bite others will bite I get at least 1 biter our of every clutch but that does not make them a bad bird it just means they have some real spunk about them and are normally the really out going member of the clutch. If you got your GCC just before fledging how do you know that the person you got it from wasnt forceful?. Birds take time to build trust with their companion.


----------



## Colletts (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok ok, first, sorry bundy i should have said that i got her before fledging, straight from the nest. I watched him pick her out. He didn't raise her, her parents did. He checked the clutch twice daily but that was it, no touching or contact. I didn't want her raised for these very reasons, and she turned out just as i hoped and planned her to be- she never had a bitting stage, she was raised naturally and she was young enough for me to bond with her and let her trust me before anyone else. I spoon fed her hand raising mix until she started to regect it and weaned herself onto egg and biscuit, fruit and veg and wet pellets, then I weaned her onto dry.

Second. I understand fully that there is no proof that she is female. I know that you need to do a DNA test, im not silly, i've owned birds all my life, have worked at zoo with birds and have cared for wild ones for years so i know that much. I didn't care what sex i was getting. I just said give me the one that you think is the healthiest, largest and best one from the clutch. I wasn't after a female or male it was just that he had a guess while picking her out and he guessed female. So i call her 'her'. If she's a 'him' who cares, it doesn't change who she is and i definately wont be breeding from her so i really don't need to know.

Thirdly, im not saying that EVERYONE hand raises wrong and is rough with the birds. Im just saying in general, people who either don't know how to handraise or people that are only doing it for the money raise their birds like this. It's seen a lot in pet shops. The people treat the animals like crap, grab them out, put them on peoples shoulders and pick them back up again and pass to the next. It's not good for the bird and it's teaching the customers that's how to treat the bird. I only brought up this comment coz Phil purchased his bird from a pet shop and i was giving him a _possible idea_ of why the bird might be like that. The people who raised it probably raised it right however after it got to the petshop it might've been treated like crap coz it's just another animal and more money in their till. And i know birds take time to build trust, and they are all different. I'm not saying that's what's wrong with his bird, im not saying that its abnormal for it to be bitting, im just saying that you'll find a lot of pet shop birds and hand raised birds that aren't raised right can have these problems. He could just be a little character, as you said. My post wasn't directed at Phil or his bird it was to give him info if he wanted to take it on board but was also for the rest of the readers that might be interested in purchaseing a hand raised pet shop bird in the future. And im not saying ALL handraised pet shop birds turn out like this. You just have to be very carefull who you buy off these days because most peshops are in it for the money not the animals.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 26, 2008)

Colletts said:


> Ok ok, first, sorry bundy i should have said that i got her before fledging, straight from the nest. I watched him pick her out. He didn't raise her, her parents did. He checked the clutch twice daily but that was it, no touching or contact. I didn't want her raised for these very reasons, and she turned out just as i hoped and planned her to be- she never had a bitting stage, she was raised naturally and she was young enough for me to bond with her and let her trust me before anyone else. I spoon fed her hand raising mix until she started to regect it and weaned herself onto egg and biscuit, fruit and veg and wet pellets, then I weaned her onto dry.
> 
> Second. I understand fully that there is no proof that she is female. I know that you need to do a DNA test, im not silly, i've owned birds all my life, have worked at zoo with birds and have cared for wild ones for years so i know that much. I didn't care what sex i was getting. I just said give me the one that you think is the healthiest, largest and best one from the clutch. I wasn't after a female or male it was just that he had a guess while picking her out and he guessed female. So i call her 'her'. If she's a 'him' who cares, it doesn't change who she is and i definately wont be breeding from her so i really don't need to know.
> 
> Thirdly, im not saying that EVERYONE hand raises wrong and is rough with the birds. Im just saying in general, people who either don't know how to handraise or people that are only doing it for the money raise their birds like this. It's seen a lot in pet shops. The people treat the animals like crap, grab them out, put them on peoples shoulders and pick them back up again and pass to the next. It's not good for the bird and it's teaching the customers that's how to treat the bird. I only brought up this comment coz Phil purchased his bird from a pet shop and i was giving him a _possible idea_ of why the bird might be like that. The people who raised it probably raised it right however after it got to the petshop it might've been treated like crap coz it's just another animal and more money in their till. And i know birds take time to build trust, and they are all different. I'm not saying that's what's wrong with his bird, im not saying that its abnormal for it to be bitting, im just saying that you'll find a lot of pet shop birds and hand raised birds that aren't raised right can have these problems. He could just be a little character, as you said. My post wasn't directed at Phil or his bird it was to give him info if he wanted to take it on board but was also for the rest of the readers that might be interested in purchaseing a hand raised pet shop bird in the future. And im not saying ALL handraised pet shop birds turn out like this. You just have to be very carefull who you buy off these days because most peshops are in it for the money not the animals.


 
True - It is illegal to sell an un weaned bird so I find it funny you got her and still had to feed her(each to their own). green cheeks are easy to adapt but if you did that with a sunny(let the parents raise it) you would have a wild bird that would want nothing to do with you! Pet shops are bad places for any animal we all know that. I think your bird is a minority the majority bite at stages - as they do in the wild when they are teens(they often get rough with mum and dad or other birds), I think that having a bird that is social is important as conures are a social bird(having a parrot budy/vist is often good - like puppy school). I do agree though that you should never grab your bird but let it hop up on its own.


----------



## Colletts (Sep 26, 2008)

The guy didn't tell me to feed her, i chose to. He said she would go straight onto dry mix and fruit/veg but i thought that was a bit rough and thought it wouldn't hurt her if i did hand feed for a while. Plus i knew it would help us bond as she knew i meant feed time. I doubt he would've sold me an un-weaned bird coz he is a very well respected breeder and would do the best for the bird and not break the law. He told me she was at fledging stage but i guess there was no proof of that as it was my first visit, to pick the bird up, and she was in the nest at the time. And because i'd never owned a GC before i just believed him. She was fully feathered and quite active when i got her. She only wanted to take the spoon feed for a further 1-2 weeks, and that was because i was probably offering it more than solid food to make sure she received the right nutrition for as long as she would take it from me. But when she started rejecting it i stopped feeding, so i guess if anything i fed her for longer than i needed to. But i would've prefered i did that than weaner her too early.

I would love to find her a 'play mate' however i worry a lot about diseases and how well the other bird would get along with her. And it's not an option to purchase a companion for her. I only work part time and i'm home with her at lunch and in between i find she enjoys her 'alone time'. She talks VERY loudly to her lorikeet friends outside all day too!

I was going to purchase a Sunnie but i decided against as they are a little more intelligent than the GC's and i was afraid that i would not meet it's needs. I'm glad i chose a GC though as her squark is loud enough, i couldn't imagine living with a Sun's squark!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 26, 2008)

Colletts said:


> The guy didn't tell me to feed her, i chose to. He said she would go straight onto dry mix and fruit/veg but i thought that was a bit rough and thought it wouldn't hurt her if i did hand feed for a while. Plus i knew it would help us bond as she knew i meant feed time. I doubt he would've sold me an un-weaned bird coz he is a very well respected breeder and would do the best for the bird and not break the law. He told me she was at fledging stage but i guess there was no proof of that as it was my first visit, to pick the bird up, and she was in the nest at the time. And because i'd never owned a GC before i just believed him. She was fully feathered and quite active when i got her. She only wanted to take the spoon feed for a further 1-2 weeks, and that was because i was probably offering it more than solid food to make sure she received the right nutrition for as long as she would take it from me. But when she started rejecting it i stopped feeding, so i guess if anything i fed her for longer than i needed to. But i would've prefered i did that than weaner her too early.
> 
> I would love to find her a 'play mate' however i worry a lot about diseases and how well the other bird would get along with her. And it's not an option to purchase a companion for her. I only work part time and i'm home with her at lunch and in between i find she enjoys her 'alone time'. She talks VERY loudly to her lorikeet friends outside all day too!
> 
> I was going to purchase a Sunnie but i decided against as they are a little more intelligent than the GC's and i was afraid that i would not meet it's needs. I'm glad i chose a GC though as her squark is loud enough, i couldn't imagine living with a Sun's squark!!


 
She should have been eating fruit, veg, seed, pellets and much more if she was weaned, if you had to move her from wet to dry she was not weaned - lucky you got her as many of the breeders like that pass them on to pet shops and they die of starvation because thae cant eat for them selves. 

Disease is a big issue with birds so play time should only be done with birds you know and trust(which is hard to find), Conures tend to ditch you if you get them a mate(or friend) so your right by keeping by her self. People always told me a H/R bird will never breed but both my sunnies were H/R and still hang with me and have bred for the last 2 seasons smae with our Nandays.

A sunnys squak is some what LOAD hahah but I couldnt be with out them now days and it is there way of comunicating so I cant hold it against them.

I went in today and had a play with the 3 little bubs in the nest and mum and dad just stood there watching me(im so privlaged to be allowed to play with hatchlings), I will get some updated pics of the babies they have grown sooooo much. The Nandays(although H/R and allow cuddles) will not let me near the nest or even in their cage when they have babies funny hey


----------



## Colletts (Sep 26, 2008)

He said she would go onto solids coz she had been pickin at them but he didn't offer her pellets coz he only used them for his older birds (don't know why?) I think he was confident in selling to me coz i had experience raising lorikeets and other birds. He said he usually hand-fed for a week or two before selling to get them used to people but because i knew how to do that i said i'd prefer to so she bonded with me adn didn't have to bond with and trust two 'mums' in such a short time.

THat's great about your Sunnie's letting you handle the bubs. I think that's the best way to hand-raise- with the parents involvment too. Coz the young get that contact with birds and the humans and because the parents aren't afraid of you, the bubs see that and they become accustomed quicker and easier to human contact.

ANYWAY....Phil, how's your little man going???


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 27, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Im pretty sure you would not need anyones advice


 You've let me down ! ...I thought you knew everything...but after reading this thread !!:evil:
Atleast i know pellets are good eh


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 27, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> You've let me down ! ...I thought you knew everything...but after reading this thread !!:evil:
> Atleast i know pellets are good eh


 
I never said they were not!, I just personally dont think that a bird should live off just pellets(same as they should not live of just seed!).:shock:
But at least Im only young so I have many - many - many more years to learn 
I am happy to see that you atleast know they need food, so you have not let me down


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2008)

Colletts said:


> ... The people treat the animals like crap, grab them out, put them on peoples shoulders and pick them back up again and pass to the next. It's not good for the bird and it's teaching the customers that's how to treat the bird. I only brought up this comment coz Phil purchased his bird from a pet shop and i was giving him a _possible idea_ of why the bird might be like that.


 Not sure if you read the whole thread, but I mentioned that he is an absolute sweatheart, and hops onto fingers left right and centre. Every now and again he will go crazy monkey on me and go for my ears/fingers/whatever is nearest.. It's deifnitely not a "I'm scared of people" reaction.

Also the pet shop treated this guy brilliantly. There was no rough handling or dumping on peoples shoulders. He was never in his cage because he kept escaping and pretty much had free roam of the pet shop. Both times I came to see him I had to look for him haha. The moment anybody puts their hand near him he will jump right onto it and that included the pet shop staff.. That's why I chose him. Because he seemed so friendly and great (and he is).

Anyway he is already getting better. Now when he goes crazy he gets 2 minutes in a cardboar box which he really doesn't like. The I get him out of the box and reward him if he is good for the first minute.. The behaviour is already subsiding.


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I think Black Cockatoos are the most amazing and loving birds I have ever met.



Yes i would also agree. Mine are very friendly and are hardly ever handled. They are a super bird but what they make up for with thier friendliness they let you down with thier loud screeches. Arghhhhh.

Cameron


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 27, 2008)

Camo said:


> Yes i would also agree. Mine are very friendly and are hardly ever handled. They are a super bird but what they make up for with thier friendliness they let you down with thier loud screeches. Arghhhhh.
> 
> Cameron


 
Hahaha, yeah they can be load, but I like their sound , such amazing birds.


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like things are goin well Phil. Congrats.


----------



## venus (Oct 5, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Not sure if you read the whole thread, but I mentioned that he is an absolute sweatheart, and hops onto fingers left right and centre. Every now and again he will go crazy monkey on me and go for my ears/fingers/whatever is nearest.. It's deifnitely not a "I'm scared of people" reaction.
> 
> Also the pet shop treated this guy brilliantly. There was no rough handling or dumping on peoples shoulders. He was never in his cage because he kept escaping and pretty much had free roam of the pet shop. Both times I came to see him I had to look for him haha. The moment anybody puts their hand near him he will jump right onto it and that included the pet shop staff.. That's why I chose him. Because he seemed so friendly and great (and he is).
> 
> Anyway he is already getting better. Now when he goes crazy he gets 2 minutes in a cardboar box which he really doesn't like. The I get him out of the box and reward him if he is good for the first minute.. The behaviour is already subsiding.



Good to hear the little fella is going well Phil.

I would avoid putting him into a cardboard box when he is "going crazy". Just pop him back into his cage and leave the room for a few minutes. It does the trick. If he hates the cardboard box, and you keep putting him in there, he will learn to distrust you.

He sounds just like my girl, all smoochy then suddenly "wham" going for everything. They get overstimulated, so I put her back on her cage (she has an open top one) so she can go in and eat, or sit on the top and watch whats going on.

If you get him a shallow dish (I used a little dog food bowl from the $2 shop) he will bath himself daily, they love bathing, and its pretty essential for these ones to have access to a water dish for a bath. Mine used to get in there at 8 am on winter mornings :shock: lol

With him trying to get off your shoulder, he may have been trying to get off so he could poop.
My girl always flew onto the ground if she had been on my shoulder to poop. Its good they can get off your shoulder and go and explore, so make sure he can do that and isnt getting bitey with you if you dont let him off there.

They love shredding paper too, so you can give them a little white bag with some (unsalted) popcorn in there (twist the top) or other treats (almonds) and put that in the cage and keeps them occupied (foraging) to shred the paper and get the treats.


----------

